# 12 Pigeons Need Homes-special needs



## Yong (Oct 15, 2003)

Hello, 

I am a pigeon rescuer in Florida, and I have 12 pigeons that either have a half wing on one side, both wings but unable to fly, and some with one leg. 

Some of them have come in from private parties, and others have come in from local rehabbers. All have been treated and cared for by me.

Unfortunatly they cannot stay. I will no longer be taking in any more animals/birds, and I am currently over crowded, and need to make a comfortable space for those who will be living out the rest of their days with me.

I will pay for shipping and send you any pictures you wish to have. All of them are healthy, some are more robust than others, and a couple of them are fancies. Some are fine for an avairy and one particular one would be a good house pet. A couple of them are 2005 homers with bands. 

Please email for any questions that you may have. Thank you for your time! Yong [email protected]


----------



## mich23 (Jan 20, 2010)

i will love one with wings but cant fly i live in worcester


----------



## Crab_Shrapnel (Jan 17, 2010)

I sent you an e-mail and I would LOVE some. Please post some pics


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Crab_Shrapnel said:


> I sent you an e-mail and I would LOVE some. Please post some pics


the post is from 2006, don't think he still has them after 4 years... dates are at the top left of the posts


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

mich23 said:


> i will love one with wings but cant fly i live in worcester


Hi mich23

I see you have only just joined but seem to have a lot of interest in adopting. I think, before going any further, we would like to know a little more.

Can you tell us more specifically what your interest is? You have posted offering a home to a variety of pigeons - and doves - who may have quite different needs in terms of care and accomodation.

Looking through your posts I'm none too sure whether you already have a pigeon (or pigeons) or not?

Do you have a loft or aviary (pics would be good)? Do you have the resources, maybe access to a bird-friendly vet, if pigeons get sick or need special care? Have you experience of keeping pigeons?

Speaking for myself, I would be very careful about sending pigeons to someone I knew nothing about, and no idea what situation they would be going into.

John


----------

